# Hey mods, I think we need to change my title LOL



## lupinfarm (Aug 26, 2009)

I get this all the time, I will talk about vaccines, or a product, or whatever and someone will suggest a company in the US that either doesn't sell/ship to Canada period or doesn't ship the medication/vaccine to Canada.

Seriously, LOL, I think my title ought to be changed to 'I live in Canada!', and maybe people would notice!


----------



## miss_thenorth (Aug 26, 2009)

For location put in caps with exclamation points.  Or you can just say--the great white north eh?  or was that before your time?


----------



## Kooshie (Sep 9, 2009)

That must get old after a while!


----------

